# New Surge Notification might be a trick...



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Updated the app yesterday and was notified of a new "feature"... The ability to receive notifications when surges are happening in your area... Actually sounds like a great idea...

Received my first notification on my phone that a 1.7x surge is happening in XYZ city. Open the app and do not see any red surging on the map in that area... then open the passenger app to book a ride in XYZ city expecting to see a surge notice... nothing.. regular rates.

Looks to me like this might be another ploy to get drivers on the rode under false pretenses... What do you think?


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

got the same thing on my app today. it never really surges in San Diego so i was shocked not only to have the app notify me but to also think we actually had a surge. stupid GRUBER


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ive had it in my app for over a month. And hasnt worked in over a month


----------



## Uberisthenewpoor (Dec 15, 2015)

I have it set for 2.1 and it surged that here regularly, have never gotten any notifications.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

It's a trick ...I drive X and tells me select is surging...go online for X or select


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's not a trick, it's a joke. Just like everything else that Goober does. It's amazing how much effort they put in, to F the drivers.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

BULLSHIT IS MORE LIKE IT!


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Not one notification here


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have recieved 0 notices. Driver app is broken on iOS


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

also, since I thought the surge notification option was broken, I turned that whole thing off in settings.Was gonna turn it back on after a reboot in hope it reset or something, and actually starts to notify me of surges.Forgot to ever reboot....

so after 2 days I learned that even though the app doesn't push notifications to you that its surging, if you turn that option it off, it wont show you the regular surges on the map when you log in either.It will always be a white map. So it controls even seeing surges in your app, and also sending you notices of when surge occurs


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> also, since I thought the surge notification option was broken, I turned that whole thing off in settings.Was gonna turn it back on after a reboot in hope it reset or something, and actually starts to notify me of surges.Forgot to ever reboot....
> 
> so after 2 days I learned that even though the app doesn't push notifications to you that its surging, if you turn that option it off, it wont show you the regular surges on the map when you log in either.It will always be a white map. So it controls even seeing surges in your app, and also sending you notices of when surge occurs


Awful.


----------



## FrankMartin (Nov 27, 2015)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> Updated the app yesterday and was notified of a new "feature"... The ability to receive notifications when surges are happening in your area... Actually sounds like a great idea...
> 
> Received my first notification on my phone that a 1.7x surge is happening in XYZ city. Open the app and do not see any red surging on the map in that area... then open the passenger app to book a ride in XYZ city expecting to see a surge notice... nothing.. regular rates.
> 
> Looks to me like this might be another ploy to get drivers on the rode under false pretenses... What do you think?


I USE DRIVER COMPANION TO GET SURGE NOTIFICATION in 3 different surge areas.


----------

